
Waiting for a 1TB SSD below $1 per GB?  - disposition2
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/04/waiting-for-a-1tb-ssd-below-1-per-gb-crucial-says-wait-no-more/
======
UnoriginalGuy
It both shock and disgusts me how few laptops sold have SSDs in them. Even
today only the very top end and very bottom end ships with SSDs (Netbooks, and
Macbook Pros respectively).

Everything in the middle is purely HDD even with SSDs offered widely for the
same amount of money if you're willing to lose storage (e.g. 256 GB SSD == 1
TB HDDs).

Come on Asus, Dell, and similar. Start offering SSDs across your entire range.
I should get the choice of either a smaller/faster SSD or larger/slower HDD.
It isn't a premium feature and hasn't been for a long time.

~~~
malandrew
Until less educated consumers value SSDs over an e-peen number like raw hard
disk capacity, this is not going to change. If you don't know the virtues of
SSDs, you'd choose the laptop with more space for your personal photos, videos
and music.

~~~
mhurron
Since people like storing stuff, capacity is often more important than boot
speed.

I prefer capacity.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
SSDs offer a massively improved computing experience. Boot speed is only a
tiny part of that.

It is very hard to quantify exactly why SSDs are so good. You just have to use
one for a while and only then try going back to a HDD based system, you'll
notice immediately and it will drive you up the wall.

It is just 5ms here, 5ms there, you tab between this and that, and there is
lag, you click this and there is lag, etc. With SSDs it is fluid and smooth.

It is like comparing an iPhone to an Android 2.xx device. You could just feel
that it wasn't as fluid and smooth and it bugged you.

PS - Yes, Android 4.0 is as fluid and smooth as iPhones. It was just the first
example I could think of.

~~~
mhurron
>You just have to use one for a while and only then try going back to a HDD
based system, you'll notice immediately and it will drive you up the wall.

I use one every day, work provided laptop has a SSD. It's not that big of a
difference. The capacity/price on the other hand is a big difference.

------
dandrews
Anand Lal Shimpi has done his usual superb job tearing this one down:

[http://www.anandtech.com/print/6884/crucial-
micron-m500-revi...](http://www.anandtech.com/print/6884/crucial-
micron-m500-review-960gb-480gb-240gb-120gb)

------
bitcartel
As SSD technology improves and prices lower, it's great that consumers can
easily upgrade their laptops with a 960GB SSD or perhaps a 480GB mSATA SSD.

Meanwhile, MBP Retina owners have to sit on the sidelines because Apple
decided they didn't want to use a standard connector.

 _"Keep in mind that although the interface is electrically SATA, it is not
physically SATA or mSATA or any other standardized interface - this is
entirely Apple's own creation."_

<http://www.anandtech.com/show/6005/apples-new-ssd-its-fast>

------
gnosis
How does the longevity of SSDs compare to HDs these days?

~~~
ukandy
No, but I have full faith in SSDs for laptops and desktops now. I've never
found the need for them a server.

Does anyone know of any large scale operations using them in servers?

~~~
ricardobeat
DigitalOcean[1] is a ssd-only VM provider, by their numbers they should have a
few TB in SSD storage. Not _that_ large, but would be interesting to hear
about their experiences.

[1] <https://www.digitalocean.com/>

~~~
ukandy
Yes. It would be interesting to read about their experiences as I presume most
large SSD deployments would be for databases only.

------
hp50g
I'm sure some people are just crap hoarders. I've got a 128gb ssd and my data
backup size for the last 30 years is about 12Gb including music and photos
leaving the disk about 60Gb used.

1Tb? Never shall I fill one.

~~~
ISL
It's reasonably easy to fill a 16GB card with < 1 yr's worth of mountaineering
still photos from a modern digital camera. Documents are small, but images and
video, especially at high quality, consume a lot of space.

Are all the photos great? No. Will I know which ones will prove useful in the
future? Only approximately. Storage is cheap!

~~~
hp50g
I tend to delete all the shit photos up front. I perhaps end up with 10-15 a
trip that get kept (60-90 Mb off my D3100 in jpeg fine).

Storage is cheap but ending up with so much noise you can't see the
interesting bits is expensive on time, and that is finite.

------
edward
I made a page listing that tracks the SSD available from Newegg sorted by
price per TB.

<http://edwardbetts.com/price_per_tb/ssd/>

Ignore the hybrid SSDs and the refurbished drives at the top of the list. The
best prices are on 256GB disks. For a 256GB SanDisk drive that is in stock the
price is $169.99 or $0.664 per GB.

There is a 960GB Crucial drive for $649.99 or $0.677 per GB.

------
bcoates
Does anyone know when Intel is going to come up with a 20nm, ~1TB successor to
the 520? I've gotta buy more capacity soon, but i'd feel silly filling up all
my bays with older 480GB drives a week before they come out.

~~~
wmf
IDF is tomorrow; they should give an SSD roadmap update. My impression is that
Intel is getting out of the consumer SSD market.

------
mark-r
Is it my imagination, or have prices stalled at $1/GB for a while now? Where's
Moore's Law when you need it?

